
What are N26 bank up to? - robin_reala
https://www.revk.uk/2019/03/what-are-n26-bank-up-to.html
======
benj111
This isn't a bank I had heard of, so I guess they're very new, or just not
very popular (for a reason?).

The banking sector is ripe for disruption, but I don't think you can get away
with moving fast and breaking things.

~~~
yitchelle
In Germany, they are advertising everywhere. Are you stateside?

~~~
benj111
No UK. And the post seems to be UK based.

